# Sentra and SE-R Front Bumper



## Guest (Dec 9, 2002)

My friend has a 2000 Sentra GXE and got into a wreck and messed up his front bumber. He wanted to know if the SE-R would directly bolt on. 

I guess my question is , are the new SE-R front bumpers a direct fit on the 2000 Sentra? 

Thanks for all the information and help.


----------



## NISMO-CONVERT (Jun 21, 2002)

*Yepper*

They should bolt up fine, and if I remember correctly they aren't very expensive from the dealer. I think the SE-R grill is a little spendy but you can make your own cheap enough, just remember to get the clips that hold it in from the dealer while you are there.


----------



## Lee (Jun 4, 2002)

correct. the bumpers are a direct match up and fit well. The only place it doesn't line up is in the bottom corners on the left and right sides where the splash guard and bumper meet. There is about a 1" space between the two. It's UNDER the car anyway and you cannot see this. 

The SER grilles are relatively $600 for both the top and bottom peices. However, you can use some APC aluminum mesh and it wil work just fine. Use the Nissan OEM moutning brackets for the grille material and you will be golden.


----------



## cricket_pimp69 (Jul 31, 2002)

if i remember right, a cali nissan dealer (Tuskin Nissan?) said the front se-r bumper is only like $179 unpainted which seems like a good price. they posted a while back on the b15sentra.net site. so you should be able to go to local nissan dealership and purchase the bumper for a similar price.


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

yup, 222 for my front bumper. So, I just went aftermarket.
What's up Chris...It's Tattude


----------



## chelito92105 (Jan 19, 2007)

Lee said:


> correct. the bumpers are a direct match up and fit well. The only place it doesn't line up is in the bottom corners on the left and right sides where the splash guard and bumper meet. There is about a 1" space between the two. It's UNDER the car anyway and you cannot see this.
> 
> The SER grilles are relatively $600 for both the top and bottom peices. However, you can use some APC aluminum mesh and it wil work just fine. Use the Nissan OEM moutning brackets for the grille material and you will be golden.


Where can i get APC aluminum mesh? And what are the Nissan OEM mounting brackets? I just bought the car and do not know if they are already supposed to be on the bumper?


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

wow, you do realize this thread is 6 years old right? i guess you were searching though

if you're buying the se-r front you'll need all of the clips and the grille(s) (if you want the bottom one as well) and the bumper support is a little different. nissan will have all of them for you.
you can get apc mesh in the ricer section of most auto parts stores.
btw, you can get basically the same mesh from home depot or lowes, it's like 3 bucks a sheet.


----------



## chelito92105 (Jan 19, 2007)

Yeah I was searching, try to save some space.

Hmm, yeah i was thinking bout the home depot thing too. I just wanted to make sure it was almost the same type. Ill get the clips at Nissan too. Any idea on how much they are? I mean they dont try to rip you off or anything right? Thanks for the info


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

well you can't get the clips anywhere else really, so they can pretty much charge whatever they want. i honestly don't remember how much they were, it's been about 5 years.
and about the grille, honestly the stock se-r grilles will look so much better than making your own. it doesn't look so awesome when you pop your hood.
check on Car-Part.com--Used Auto Parts Market or in the classifieds on the sentra boards and maybe see if you can find used ones. 

but i'm confused, your profile says you have an 02 se-r?


----------



## chelito92105 (Jan 19, 2007)

Yes I just bought it. The bumper already has the tabs for the grille I noticed but no clips. I already have the top grille where the nissan emblem goes so I just need something on the bottom b/c it does not have anything.


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

oh awesome. then buying the mesh from home depot or lowes will be fine, as long as you paint it black. then you can attach it to the back bumper.

edit- this is what they sell at home depot/lowe's Grille mesh, universal piece: Freedom Design
i just wasn't able to find it on their site. i know they have it in this area because i've bought it from both of those places, but some people i've talked to have had a hard time finding it there


----------



## chelito92105 (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

of course! you'll probably want to get some tin snips to cut through the mesh, and wear some gloves. i have scars all over my hands from making so many grilles, i guess i should have taken my own advice


----------



## chelito92105 (Jan 19, 2007)

Man i just bought the grille clips at Nissan, 4.25 a piece! What a rip off! Didnt really have a choice I think tho....


----------

